# clunking noise in front end



## 525pit (Mar 1, 2005)

Hello all.
I need help with this front end noise that I am having with my 91 525. The noise appears as a "clunk" immediately when making a hard left or right turn from a stop - Once the noise occurs, it does not sound again until the car has stopped and a wide turn is made in the opposite direction. I changed the control arm, tie rod ends and thrust bushing but the noise is still there. Any suggestions?


----------

